# Cinnamon Rolls done on my New Smoker



## smokinnascarfan (Feb 1, 2017)

I just got a new Myron Mixon Smoker 72XC and I decided to cook some cinnamon rolls. Check out how they turn out. I could not be more happy with how well they cooked in the smoker. I'm going to try and make one video every week.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice job on the video!

The cinnamon buns look fantastic!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Wow that looks good.... Your blowing my diet all to hell Thx.... Point for that as well.....


----------



## bellaru (Feb 2, 2017)

Good job 
Nice video 
Thanks


----------



## jdmuth (Feb 13, 2017)

Boy... Those sure look good!!!


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks ~ I will forever make cinnamon rolls in the smoker. Its pretty cool to be able to make that in a BBQ. Awesome Recipe!


----------



## smokinnascarfan (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm just surprised it did not have a smoke flavor. It was perfect. That recipe is a very good recipe I do in the oven all the time and that day I made a batch in the smoker and a batch in the oven and my wife did not know what was cooked in the smoker and what was cooked in the Oven. I wanted to make them in the smoker but I did not want a smoke flavor so it was a winner winner Cinnamon roll dinner. Ok maybe not dinner but it sure was good.


----------

